# Anyone ever tried trimming back a Bob's?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

bad idea. If you trim back the sides then there isn't room for the hydraulic cylinder, or space to access the mounting bolts.

Atlas Micro Jacker is a better option. You won't notice the 4" setback, but you will be amazed at how much better your boat runs when you adjust the engine height for load, speed, and sea conditions.

http://www.thmarine.com/products/Outboard-Jack-Plates/Hydraulic-Jack-Plates/ATLAS-hydraulic-jack-plates/Atlas-Micro-Jacker


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not really concerned with clearance for a hydraulic cylinder; it's a manual jackplate??? There won't be one present to contend with the space.

Seems like there'd be plenty of room to reach the hardware with a box end wrench on the inside and a ratchet on the outside. Maybe we aren't talking about the same jackplate? The Bob's Mini Manual jackplate is the one I'm referring to.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Mini-Manual-Jack-Plate-MMJ-0-40-HP-Max-Narrow-width-100-200500.htm

Thanks for the link on the other one. I'll check it out.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

If you're going to do all of that you may as well buy some aluminum angle an build your own and save some money. You won't need a CNC machine to build it.

Here are some plans: http://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/index.htm

You can modify as needed say build it out of 2x2 angle.

Here is one a member built from the Dillon plans: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1268258845/0


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why don't you put it on and try it before you start cutting. I thinks Bobs has worked out the perimeters of what it can do. I would also calls bobs and ask two questions. One, will this work on your boat and what to expect in performance and two if you cut it will it void your warranty

Just say'en


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

igoswoop, I sent you a PM


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

permit - good call but I'm in no hope of retaining a warranty once I go hacking. I'm pretty sure I'm not interested in moving the motor that far back. My ideal product to purchase would be a TsG Slimline but the man's gotta fish so that isn't happening. =)

goon - good stuff man. That's awesome.

I'm gonna pass on the wood aspect of the dillon racing JP but I did pick up some 2"x2"x 1/4" angle aluminum today and a larger plate that was scrap. Looks like I'm gonna try to roll my own. With the price I paid for the aluminum plus another $20-$30 in stainless hardware, I can't justify the Bob's at this point.

Pics to follow as I figure out whether I'm gonna mill a sliding track or just adjustment holes for the height. I kinda know the answer as to which I'd prefer to do but I suppose I can always just open up a channel between some holes for more adjustment. I've pretty much got nothing but time to kill while I wait for some more motor parts to come in so why not? Looks like I'm gonna build a hack job of what I like from all three designs.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Swap the wood in the Dillon plans with starboard, although meranti marine ply encapsulated in epoxy is not rotting or going anywhere. Over drill the holes, fill with epoxy and then re drill. There will be no water intrusion. I'm using it because I have it, otherwise, I would probably go with starboard.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I used 3" x3/8 channel to raise 30 mariner on lowe jon boat. Easy job. All holes. No slots. Worked as expected


----------

